# ancient aliens



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2013)

I find the show facinating but whats up with this dudes hair?

Where the hell is Ravi to clarify this mystery?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe he is an alien.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2013)

Stop dude. Im gonna get tears from laughing too hard lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 2, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Stop dude. Im gonna get tears from laughing too hard lol



Very well


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 2, 2013)

Dude should quit eating hand grenades.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 6, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I find the show facinating but whats up with this dudes hair?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwGPuO6eyNc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Where the hell is Ravi to clarify this mystery?



its his trademark.....the episode on Puma Punku was pretty fascinating....


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 6, 2013)

It's the Carl Sagan phenomena... stoned out of his fucking mind.


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2013)

Granny says, "It's in the Bible...

... when the sons of God...

... took as wives the daughters of men...

... dat's where white people came from."


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2013)

I find it embarrassing for the History Channel to carry this show


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I find it embarrassing for the History Channel to carry this show



why?.....because they talk about things that exist but we cant explain?...


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I find it embarrassing for the History Channel to carry this show
> ...



No, because it is based on quasi-science and makes them look batshit crazy


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



how?.....those structures that they take you too......do they not exist?....and how is their theory that Aliens helped build them crazy?.....whats your theory?......


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Those structures they take you to and say.....No humans could have built this
Meanwhile they ignore scientific explanations of how it could have been built

Quasi-science


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is a site that was built with natural stone. EVERY block was a different size and shape and no mortar was used. It's still standing today and even today the joints are so tight a human hair wont fit between the blocks. 

I work with stone every day and I have all the top of the line tools. Laser guided diamond saws etc and I can't even come close to that kind of craftsmanship.  And the stone I work with doesn't weigh tons.  

With the technology they had this was impossible.  Not to say it was aliens but it sure as fuck wasn't some dude in a loincloth with a stick and a rock.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no they dont.....i have seen plenty were they have said how they could have been built.....but when you have engineers saying they have no idea how they could have built them.....because there is no evidence ANYWHERE of the science or technology in any ancient records it kinda makes you think.....and RW.....how often have i seen you say how closed minded Republicans/Conservatives are when it comes to science....look at you.....cant accept that maybe we are not alone in the Universe and maybe we have had visitors who have violated the "Prime Directive"......how Republican of you.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



yep i saw that one too.....and how far and high they had to bring the blocks....

the one about Malta's Hypogeum was pretty interesting too....


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Occam's razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Too much star trek lol. Prime directive lol

I give more credence to possible lost civilazions that were wiped out by asteroids than aliens but I dont rule khan out


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



like i said RW....i have seen many Engineers on there discuss how we may have built them.....but how did people 3,000 years ago do it?.....its funny how nothing exists anywhere that might even suggest how.....no tools nothing....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



but no records exist about them?.....no where?.....but yet every other civilization has things left behind.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Archimedes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you ignore me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



we know much much more about the Greeks than we do about the Aztecs or the Mayans.....the greeks don't have anything like Puma Punku....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I find the show facinating but whats up with this dudes hair?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwGPuO6eyNc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Where the hell is Ravi to clarify this mystery?



i hadnt noticed anything odd about his hair 

but now that mention it


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements

My conclusion: They were much smarter than we give them credit for
Your conclusion: Aliens must have done it


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements
> 
> My conclusion: They were much smarter than we give them credit for
> Your conclusion: Aliens must have done it



but yet no evidence anywhere of how it was done OR any evidence that THEY were that advanced.....sounds like you have a problem thinking someone out there might be more advanced than we are RW........are you that close minded to not even consider it?....


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements
> 
> My conclusion: They were much smarter than we give them credit for
> Your conclusion: Aliens must have done it



Intelligence doesn't explain the engineering of these massive structures.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 8, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements
> ...



Intelligence goes a long way.  But the tools for such cutting and moving and construction should have left some evidence of their existence behind.  And there may be some, but it takes some fascinating "detective work" to try to piece the various clues together.  The result of such theorizing is entertaining but far from supported -- or conclusive.

I doubt there will EVER be an explanation for that whacked out guy's hair style, however.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements
> ...



Inclined planes, levers, the wheel, block and tackle and limitless slave labor

You would be amazed at what you can accomplish


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Observation: Ancient  cultures built huge structures with precise measurements
> ...


And no evidence of aliens ever visiting our planet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I thought you lefties were supposed to be smart. They've already proven slaves didn't build the pyramids. And the tools you mentioned can certainly HELP MOVE an object but it doesn't explain the technology required to make said objects.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No doubt, but some of these structures cannot be explained away that easy. When engineers with access to the best equipment and computers in the world cannot explain how some of these things were built we have to pause. I'm not saying you have to believe Aliens built them, but to think that they were built by a bunch of people with primitive tools is not being realistic. Some of these structures are mind blowing engineering miracles.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



I have untold admiration for the human mind and what it can accomplish. Modern societies have a limited appreciation of what other humans living today can accomplish let alone what humans thousands of years ago could accomplish

I look at them as a bunch of ancient McGuivers trying to solve problems given the tools they had at hand. Through trial and error and unlimited human labor, they accomplished miracles


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


Muscle power, chisel, hammers, fire, water, sand, rope ,wedges all are effective tools.  Just because we no longer know how to use them doesn't mean they didn't


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9tCL9JHxsk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



All that establishes is that Jewish slaves did not build the great pyramids.  However, no serious scholars suggests that they did.  The pyramids were built during the old kingdom between 2500-1750  BCE.  The story of Moses takes place in the middle kingdom about 600 to 1000 years later.

Which of course does not prove the Jews were slaves either.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I thought you lefties were supposed to be smart. They've already proven slaves didn't build the pyramids. And the tools you mentioned can certainly HELP MOVE an object but it doesn't explain the technology required to make said objects.



However, they have proved that a workforce of at least 10,000 and as many as 20,000 worked on the Great Pyramid of Giza for at least 30 years.  We know this from the excavations of housing quarters and bakeries built to serve the workers... 

So the question then becomes if this was built by ancient aliens, why did they need at least 10,000 people working for 30 years to complete it?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you lefties were supposed to be smart. They've already proven slaves didn't build the pyramids. And the tools you mentioned can certainly HELP MOVE an object but it doesn't explain the technology required to make said objects.
> ...



They didn't want to leave confirmation behind.  Kinda like wiping away the fingerprints.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> They didn't want to leave confirmation behind.  Kinda like wiping away the fingerprints.



Sneaky ancient aliens!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't want to leave confirmation behind.  Kinda like wiping away the fingerprints.
> ...



That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



explain how they made the precise cuts in the blocks at Puma Punku?.....explain how they made the face carvings on those blocks which are so precise that the tools they have now would be hard pressed to do it?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



are you sure?.....how come some very ancient Civilizations have drawings of what looks like machines flying in the air?......and these are shown on both sides of the Atlantic.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and yet no record exists of them doing this.......no ancient tools dug up.....like it was just all forgotten and cleaned up so no one coming after would know.....fascinating....


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 8, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> and yet no record exists of them doing this.......no ancient tools dug up.....like it was just all forgotten and cleaned up so no one coming after would know.....fascinating....



Incorrect.  Quite a number of sophisticated tools were found, including many chisels made with a copper, arsenic, nickel alloy.

Ancient Aliens debunked here:

Puma Punku | Ancient Aliens Debunked


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Unfortunately, the ancients lacked books to document their knowledge and preserve it for future generations......if only they had an Internet

We have dug up thousands of ancient tools all the way back to the Bronze Age. In fact, most early metallurgy was dedicated to the production of tools.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



did they dig up the laser cutters and the anti-grav sleds?.............but seriously.....did they say why this engineering genius was not passed down through the ages?....why did the Aztecs just cease to exist?....


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Lack of the ability to print books.  Engineering knowledge was passed from father to son. When there was a big push to build huge architectural projects this knowledge was carried forward. Go a couple hundred years without major projects and the knowlledge is lost


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you lefties were supposed to be smart. They've already proven slaves didn't build the pyramids. And the tools you mentioned can certainly HELP MOVE an object but it doesn't explain the technology required to make said objects.
> ...



I never said I believe everything they say. But I do find it interesting and some of it is compelling.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to plead ignorance on this particular show but as a younger curmudgeon I was fascinated with the secrets this planet held. Then I saw a show called NOVA with an episode debunking questions I always pondered.
 How were the pyramids built? Oh wait, it says inside the pyramids how they were built.
 What happened to the plane that disappeared off the radar over the Bermuda Triangle? Oh wait, the plane's nickname was THE FLYING GAS TANK because it was old and smelled of gas fumes. There were also people who saw an explosion in the sky at the same time the plane "mysteriously" disappeared.
 How were the statues on Easter Island made? Oh wait, they just made the same statue using the same materials and tools they had back then.
  I suppose this is when my critical thinking process came into its own. I felt like a kid who just discovered that Santa Clause was a fraud. I still don't know all the answers to the worlds mysterious architecture but I know enough to realize that perhaps not everything I hear is correct nor does the automatic answer to unknown questions consist of... ALIEN... AN ALIEN DID IT... WHAT ELSE COULD IT BE?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 8, 2013)

That *IS* a pretty intriguing concept isn't it? That Ancient Aliens came down and built (or helped build) all these amazing structures. That would explain everything wouldn't it?

But like RightWinger has said many of the structures talked about on that show could have been built and probably were built with tools and techniques of the day.

There's a very good movie on YouTube about the show called "Ancient Aliens Debunked" which goes over step by step and point by point the assertions made in the series. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9w-i5oZqaQ]Ancient Aliens Debunked - (full movie) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 8, 2013)

American Communist said:


> That *IS* a pretty intriguing concept isn't it? That Ancient Aliens came down and built (or helped build) all these amazing structures. That would explain everything wouldn't it?
> 
> But like RightWinger has said many of the structures talked about on that show could have been built and probably were built with tools and techniques of the day.
> 
> ...



I've watched some of those and they do dispel some issues while conveniently leaving out other points.


----------

